# [ATI] pb de résolution ati-drivers-8.18.6 (Résolu)

## Omegal

Bonjour a tous,

Ca fait des heures que j'essai de regler un petit pb, depuis que je suis passé a un nouveau noyau 2.6.13-r3 et les nouveaux drivers ATI 8.18.6, je n'arrive plus a remettre la résolution que j'avais avant. C'est a dire que j'étais en 1280x1024@85Hz, et maintenant, gnome démarre seulement en 1024x768@60Hz en écran plutot réduit (j'ai l'impression que la sortie TV-OUT est activé), et il ne veut pas plus, pourtant j'ai comparait mon ancien Xorg.conf et le nouveau généré avec fglrxconfig.

Je poste ici les deux configuration, le xorg.conf d'avant et aprés.

Avant :

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

et le nouveau :

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

PS : on sait jamais si ca peut aider, j'ai une distribution Gentoo 2005.0, et une carte graphique radeon 9800 pro, et surtout les drivers sont bien installé car avec GLXINFO, j'ai bien la 3D d'activé

Maintenant, je me demande si ce n'est pas a cause de la TV-OUT!!Last edited by Omegal on Sun Oct 23, 2005 8:19 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Poischack

Ton affichage ressemble à du 16/9 ?

Dans ce cas j'ai exactement le même soucis, fglrxgears me donne un taux de fps que j'ai jamais vu (j'ai jamais réelmlement réussi à faire marcher ces drivers) et le direct rendering ok (là ausi j'ia rarement (voir jamais) vu ça  :Smile: ).

----------

## Omegal

Exacte, je suis en 16/9 maintenant que tu me le dis, et j'ai tout essayé, franchement, ya rien qui a changé, toujours la même résolution avec la même fréquence, j'ai l'impression qui ne prend pas compte mes changements.

Je pense que je vais passer aux anciens drivers 8.16.20.

Merci pour ta réponse, au moin, ca me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul même si c'est pas gentil de ma part de te dire ca lol

----------

## kopp

il ya  une différences ici : 

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

    Option "DPMS" 
```

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS" 
```

Peut etre que ça y joue, car ça donne les plages de fréquence de ton écran...

Sinon, si tu pouvais :

1) éditer ton titre pour qu'il soit conforme à ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

2) eviter de poster tous les commentaires des fichiers

ie faire un 

```
grep -v \# tonxorg.conf
```

 et ne poster que la sortie... phpbb et la bse préferera, et surtout c'est plus lisible pour ceux qui t'aident

----------

## Poischack

Pour les fréquences, il y a un soft sympas:

* sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix

     Available versions:  0.6

     Installed:           0.6

     Homepage:            http://www.knopper.net

     Description:         Program to automatically probe a monitor for information

#ddcxinfo-knoppix -monitor

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName      "PTS"

        ModelName       "PTS03e5"

[...] 

Il retourne tout ce qu'il y a à mettre dans la section monitor pour votre moniteur.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pareil, jamais eu de pb avec fglrx(enfin, un fois que j'ai suivi les 1000 recommandations pour le faire marcher). Sauf avec ces drivers (ya déjà un thread sur le sujet).

Problème de rafraichissement pour moi aussi, il ne fait pas ce que je lui demande alors que ça marchait très bien avec les fglrx précédents (j'ai du 50hz avec une tronche zarb de 16/9 aussi, ca va pas du tout).

@Poischack: merci du tuyau, je vais tester.

@Omegal: tu t'es gamélé, tu as inversé les xorg.conf avant et après  :Smile: 

----------

## SuperDindon

Pour l'affichage en "16/9", c'est peut-être que vous avez vesafb-tng ( je l'utilisais aussi et en passant du 8.14.xx au 8.16.xx j'avais l'affichage tronqué ), utilisez vesafb à la place

----------

## Omegal

Exacte, je m'étais trompé lorsque j'ai changé pour normaliser mon thread, j'ai inversé les xorg  :Smile: , maintenant c'est reglé

Sinon j'ai testé le logiciel pour avoir les configs du monitor, j'ai ajouté ce qu'il ma donné dans le xorg.conf, pareil, il veut rien savoir, j'ai toujours les mêmes résolutions.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Puis j'ai pas envie d'enlever ces drivers vu que pour une fois, j'ai la 3D lol, alors j'aimerais bien résoudre ce pb

Au fait, vous avez installé quel driver, les versions ati officiel ou celle proposé dans portage?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Omegal wrote:*   

> Puis j'ai pas envie d'enlever ces drivers vu que pour une fois, j'ai la 3D lol, alors j'aimerais bien résoudre ce pb
> 
> Au fait, vous avez installé quel driver, les versions ati officiel ou celle proposé dans portage?

 

Si tu as la 3D maintenant, alors tu peux l'avoir avec n'importe quelle ebuild plus ancienne.

Je reste toujours avec les ebuild pour rester propre, et parce qu'elle arrivent très vite, donc pourquoi s'emm..der avec le driver brut de décoffrage?

Ceci dit, SuperDindon a un super tuyau, j'ai effectivement vesa-tng. Dès que je peux, je reteste tout çà (mais j'avais toujours eu vesa-tng avec les versions précédentes sans problème).

----------

## Omegal

Ok ok, je veux bien tester en mettant les anciens drivers, mais quand je vais dans le répertoire :

```
/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers
```

et que j'essai de taper la commande :

```
ebuild ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild merge
```

Il ne veut pas, j'obtiens cette erreur :

```

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1686: /var/db/pkg/media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20/ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1686, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Voila, et je ne sais pas comment obtenir ces sources, je les ai seulement pour la version 8.18.6 en fait.

Est ce que tu pourrais m'expliquer comment faire pour les obtenir.

Merci d'avance.

PS : je suis plutot novice, ca fait seulement 3mois que je suis sous gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Pourquoi utilises tu la commande ebuild ? pourquoi pas un 

```
emerge =media-video/ati-drivers-8.16.20
```

Sinon, peux tu changer le titre s'il te plait

----------

## Poischack

*\o/* 

Le prob du 16/9eme et de la freq pourri viens bien de vesafb-tng.

Waw c'est vraiment auquel j'aurais pas pensé.

----------

## Omegal

Dsl pour le titre, je viens de le changer, j'espére qu'il est dans les normes  :Smile: 

Alors, moi je n'ai ni le vesafb-tng, ni le vesafg, enfin je dis ca car quand je fais une recherche sur portage, je trouve aucun des deux.

Vous pouvez savoir ca comment?

J'attends une rép avant d'installer les anciens drivers.

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

le vesafb ou vesafb-tng, ça se règle dans le kernel...

Je ne sais pas si tu l'as compilé à la mano ou avec genkernel, mais bref, que donen un grep -i vesa /boot/config (ou /usr/src/linux/config, selon où se trouve ton fichier

Sinon pour selectionner l'option dans les options du kernel c'est dans 

```
 -> Device Drivers                                                   │

  │       -> Graphics support                                               │

  │         -> Support for frame buffer devices (FB [=y])                   │

  │           -> VESA VGA graphics support (FB_VESA [=y])  
```

----------

## Omegal

Ah ok, je vois, j'ai executé ta commande, et apparement, les deux sont activés, je ne sais pas si c'est bon.

Sinon, j'ai pas compilé les sources a la main, j'ai utilisé genkernel --menuconfig pour enlever les options qui ne sont pas nécessaire aux drivers ati.

J'obtiens ca a l'écran :

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"
```

Donc, vous me conseillez de faire quoi?

Merci pour les infos, on apprend tous les jours  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaah, que du bonheur, vive SuperDindon. Tiens, voilà ta carte de membre du SAVAGE  :Smile: 

Bon, maintenant on sait que le driver ATI n'aime pas radeonfb, ni vesa-tng... Si ça continue, on pourra bientôt plus utiliser de framebuffer avec fglrx.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Quelqu'un sait comment spécifier facilement du 1024x768 en 32/24bits par vesafb, sous lilo? J'ai la grosse flemme de chercher, même si je vais fatalement commencer sous peu...

--

edit:

voilà, j'ai mis à jour le SAVAGE HQ.

----------

## kopp

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#PRE-VBE_2.0_cards_are_not_supported tiens y a un truc là, meme si ça correspond pas au sujet du howto, ça explique comment configurer vesafb... faut passer l'option vga=792 apparemment...

Sinon, les pilotes nvidiafb marchent pas avec les pilotes nividia officiles si ça peut te rassurer  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci kopp, en fait j'avais jamais réussi à utiliser correctement le paramètre vga= de lilo, mais faut dire que vesa-tng devait pas le prendre en compte.

Bon, et le xinerama marche en mode bigdesktop (enfin, il a trouvé le moyen de m'inverser l'écran 1 et 2, c'est original). Et la 3D marche comme avant (grosso merdo 4000-4500 à glxgears qui n'est pa un bench, c'est pour la tête).

Par contre, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un petit effet d'antialiasing sur mon écran LCD, je sais pas si ca vous fait la même chose lorsque vous passez de radeon à fglrx.

Bon, je vais lancer un jeu un jour pour voir ce que ça donne.

--

edit:

au fait, le titre est pas bon, ou alors t'as une sacré exclu': ati-drivers-8.20.6, on avance un peu sur la prochain release, non?  :Smile: 

----------

## SuperDindon

C'est ce monsieur qu'il faut remercier  :Surprised:  :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-333300.html

----------

## Omegal

Merci, j'ai enfin réussi a virer ce fameux 16/9  :Smile: 

Il fallait belle et bien enlever le vesafb-tng dans le noyau.

Encore merci.

PS : j'ai modifié le titre pour dire que c'est résolu  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Faudrait d'ailleurs que tu le remodifies  :Smile: 

ati-drivers-8.20.6 -> ati-drivers-8.18.6

----------

## El_Goretto

1er feeling: très bonnes perfs 3D de ce driver sous True Combat:Elite.

Demain, je tente de forcer l'AA 4x, comme je le fais sous xp avec ce jeu. Avant, faire ça sous nux provoquait des bugs graphiques, on verra bien...

----------

